# Birthday Gift



## TorontoRentals (Apr 5, 2012)

My husband birthday will be next week. Any idea of perfect gift for him? My budget is from 200-$300.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

uh... without knowing your husband... suggesting a perfect gift could be tricky...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Why not ask him what he needs and get a gift card or take him out for dinner?

Night at a nice hotel, see a show, go to Ottawa see the tulips, Niagara on the lake + dinner, etc.

Hotwire and priceline right now you can get a 4 star in downtown for $79 or so, hotels are slow this month.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Just some suggestions (of course it will depend on the interests/needs of your husband):

- Something electronic often goes over big (if he doesn't already have it) : perhaps an MP3 player, sub-woofer for the sound system, new stereo receiver, high quality set of computer speakers, new computer monitor (if the old one is outdated), etc. 

- leather jacket

- If he's handy, then any tools that he may have mentioned needing: maybe an electric miter saw, circular saw, tile saw, new drill, etc.

- Tickets for 2 with dinner, etc. to a rock concert or sporting event

- Accessories or equipment for any sporting activities he might be engaged in: eg. high-quality paniers for a cyclist, new cross-country skis (on sale right now), kayak accessories, hunting/fishing knife, new driver for golf (or a coupon for one), etc. 

- If he is a beer or wine connoisseur, but doesn't usually spend the money on the more exotic stuff, you could get a variety of British/Scottish/German beer for him to sample and maybe some interesting wines. (Makes a good supplement if what you purchased doesn't quite come up to the amount you wanted to spend.) 

Then of course, you could mix and match some of the potentially lower cost items from these suggestions to make $200-$300.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Go to Victoria Secret and buy something outrageously red and skimpy $150

Take kids to sitter $50

Make nice supper, bottle of wine. $50

Lock door, Show him your new "ensemble"

Happy Birthday!


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Got to hand it to Berubeland. That's perfect. Something else you could do? Show an interest in something he likes. I'm a Husband and a father of two small kids, and my favorite thing (other than Berube's suggestion) is playing video games. Call me a nerd or whatever, but instead of watching tv, I like to play a game. Once in awhile my wife will sit down with me, and play for an hour. Actually try, and actually be engaged. She doesn't like games like I do, but sharing my past-time for an hour with somebody else makes it a great time.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Something else you could do? Show an interest in something he likes.


I don't want to sound rude, but I couldn't agree with this more.

I mean yeah, Berubeland's suggestion ought to go over well with anyone, but my impression of you is that you have only a couple posts on this forum... which means we're all virtually strangers... and you think we'd have a better idea of what to get your husband than you? You're not paying enough attention (or maybe your husband is that much of a recluse that you don't have a choice of how close you pay attention). But either way, you (presumably) live with the guy, or at least talk to him now and then. You should know what he likes, and what he either needs or wants right now as well as have a good grasp of what your budget is.


----------



## BigGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Got to hand it to Berubeland. That's perfect. Something else you could do? Show an interest in something he likes. I'm a Husband and a father of two small kids, and my favorite thing (other than Berube's suggestion) is playing video games. Call me a nerd or whatever, but instead of watching tv, I like to play a game. Once in awhile my wife will sit down with me, and play for an hour. Actually try, and actually be engaged. She doesn't like games like I do, but sharing my past-time for an hour with somebody else makes it a great time.


How about mixing the two together? Fun for all


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Go to Victoria Secret and buy something outrageously red and skimpy $150
> 
> Take kids to sitter $50
> 
> ...


Rowr!!!! but lets see now...that's $50 + $50 + $150 for the Victoria's Secret..$250.....
I'm sure like most husbands after a few years of marriage, those socket wrenches or power washer, 
he's seen at Sears would bring a BIGGER smile to his face.:biggrin:

With both wifey and husband working under the car, to fix the broken whatever, that is true love!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got my husband a photo of himself with his mom as a baby and a couple with our kids when they were babies one time and put them into a nice photo album the year before I bought him a expensive sports car , a real car not the toy .The photos were not much money but the thought brought tears to his eyes.His mom died when he was 17 years old so very dear to him.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

JustAGuy said:


> you (presumably) live with the guy, or at least talk to him now and then. You should know what he likes....


Exactly!

People here are too nice giving answers to someone that appears to be a spammer. :suspicion:


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ I agree with to.gal. The user writes one sentence and gets a flurry of lengthy responses.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh well, spammer or not, it got some of the CMF regulars posting. I really enjoyed "B"s suggestion. 
Nothing brings joy to a man's heart, than wine, what were the other things? ..being married, you can't use women and song.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> I really enjoyed "B"s suggestion.


I bet you did! 'NOT rocket science', right carverman?!


----------



## TorontoRentals (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, I really appreciate it. I bought my husband a Samsung Tablet which he really really likes it. He said it's the best gift he ever had and now he always spend time playing his tablet every time he came from work.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I bet you did! 'NOT rocket science', right carverman?!


No,T.G.... when it comes down to choices..instead of cerebral level (rocket science), we drop down to "firmware level"...
otherwise, how would the human species survived this long..with wars etc?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

TorontoRentals said:


> He said it's the best gift he ever had and now he *always spend time playing his tablet every time he came from work.*


Nothing like a tablet, to figure out rocket tragectories..eliminates the need for a white board...or failing that, playing some cool games. 


Wifey: "So how was your day at work dear?"
Hubby: "Not now..I got to play a game on this tablet, then the playoffs are on at 8pm!"


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

carverman said:


> Rowr!!!! but lets see now...that's $50 + $50 + $150 for the Victoria's Secret..$250.....
> I'm sure like most husbands after a few years of marriage, those socket wrenches or power washer,
> he's seen at Sears would bring a BIGGER smile to his face.:biggrin:
> 
> With both wifey and husband working under the car, to fix the broken whatever, that is true love!


He's such a romantic soul!


----------

